# [Free Script] Time Machine



## gmet (Dec 7, 2010)

As suggested by Greg; here is my new script: The Time Machine.

Rather than basing it on $DURATION_SIXTEENTH or microseconds I decided to use years. This took some tweaking of Big Bobs Maths!

I travelled to the future, borrowed the 'Flux capacitor' automation script (which is now part of Kontakt version 87). This is obviously a multiscript so that each of your split personalities can travel to different time zones concurrently. 

Happy Holidays!

Justin


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha! :lol:


----------



## Dynamitec (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm getting a lot of strange artifacts using timemachine in Kontakt >8o


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

Ain't that a bitch? :lol:


----------



## ScoringFilm (Oct 20, 2015)

By the way, I wrote this script tomorrow!


----------

